# Cheapest prices in pune....



## romeo_8693 (Aug 13, 2007)

guys im new to pune so wud like to knw wer and wic are the places in pune wer u get good computer peripherals for a good price(cheap)....


----------



## slugger (Aug 13, 2007)

dis guy i was chattin wit on irc said dat this place called pimpri, has d lwest rates 4 hw in pune
said dat it is a industrial town adj pune


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah heard of it...but want the shops names too...in pune u also get lots of counterfeit stuff too....


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 13, 2007)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> yeah heard of it...but want the shops names too...in pune u also get lots of counterfeit stuff too....


You can get counterfeit stuff everywhere in India. Pune is not an exception. Visit Camp area for getting computer stuff. You can also visit Data Care Corporation in Deccan for original stuff only.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 13, 2007)

tht's there buddy but i got cheated too many times so being xtra carefull...the deccan place is reasonable price na?


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 13, 2007)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> tht's there buddy but i got cheated too many times so being xtra carefull...the deccan place is reasonable price na?


It is one of the most reputed place for computer related stuff in Pune. You can trust them. I always buy stuff from them only. Not a single problem as of yet. What you want  to buy anyways?


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 13, 2007)

not quality yaar...the price!!!is it cheap?nthg in perticular but i wana know in case(mostly will)i want to buy any thing....


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2007)

S Tech Computers
F-14, Paresh Industrial Estate,
45/2 Shankersheth Road
Pune-37

Its a pretty good shop as compared to BABA and other computer peripheral shops, prices are generally lower and u can always count on them for instant service.

PS: Its not some kind of publicity but my personal experience


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 13, 2007)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> not quality yaar...the price!!!is it cheap?nthg in perticular but i wana know in case(mostly will)i want to buy any thing....


But you don't want to buy counterfeit products as you said in your previous post. So I told you the one of the reputed shop you can get original products. It is pretty cheap if you want to know. Just check prices in the area where you live. And then check here. You will know the price difference. Also it is a place to find nearly all the things under one roof. Also product which you want to buy does matter. Thats why I asked you.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanx sandeep and t159.....
@sandeep...i want to most probably buy a 15inch lcd and a 80gb laptop HD+casing...


----------



## chinmay (Aug 15, 2007)

I will second T159. S Tech Computers have fair prices and a good stock. 

You can also try Sujata. Their phone no.is 02025435613.

Try DCC-02064415555 and baba - 02024536249 too.

I think your best bet would be calling each one of them and asking for rates, researching a bit on your own and then choose whateve suits you. 

If you ask my personal recommendation I'll suggest you to go with S tech Enterprises. They really have competitive prices and they seem to know what they are selling as opposed to most dealers who have no idea about peripherals in general.

Again, if I were in your place what I'd do is hire a car(if you don't have one already), hit the expressway, go to lamington road in Mumbai and choose the best products offered at best rates over there. But then if you are lazy enough just go with above options.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 15, 2007)

lamington road in Mumbai......hmmmmmmm.....thanx buddy...


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 15, 2007)

Nothing comes close to Sujata Computers,Nal Stop, in Pune.
   Cheapest Prices and the range of peripherals that they stock will just awe you.
   However staying in Pune has one advantage , of course next to those people in Bombay.Close proximity to Bombay.It opens up that one good option.
   There is a street Lamington Road in Mumbai, The Mecca of Computers in India.
   The search is over !


----------



## He28 (Aug 15, 2007)

If you are basically NOT from Pune or Maharashtra..., you may get duped or cheated. I have my friends staying in Pune. They say that Pune locals do not like guys from other states. They can very well distinguish guys form other states. 
Hence, they charge more from any 'outsider' as comapred to any Pune local. So my suggestion... take someone with you who is from Pune to make any purchase.
Good luck...!


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 15, 2007)

at da point He28!!!


----------

